# gas boiler E164 fault



## erwinvr101 (25 Feb 2014)

Our boiler is giving a fault code and only works on downstairs heating. Upstairs and water heating the boiler fails to fire up. Anybody here have an idea what the problem might be? my boiler is a baxi megaflo HE 24 IE. Thanks


----------



## Crugers (25 Feb 2014)

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=69638859


----------



## erwinvr101 (25 Feb 2014)

Thanks for that. Now i'm a little confused. I did a search on the baxi website and it says the E164 code is PCB error. Problem started when we heard some mild banging noises on the boiler. I may have to add that it was serviced by bord gas just 5 months ago. Also, can anyone here recommend someone doing a gas boiler service in the Louth area?Thanks again


----------



## Leo (26 Feb 2014)

erwinvr101 said:


> Also, can anyone here recommend someone doing a gas boiler service in the Louth area?Thanks again



[FONT=&quot]Please keep all posts seeking recommendations in the Recommend tradesmen and suppliers forum.[/FONT]


----------



## Shane007 (26 Feb 2014)

Issue will be a circulation issue. You will require a powerflush & determine what has caused the sludge build up in the first instance & rectify the fault.

Hopefully the heat exchanger will not blocked so much that it needs to be replaced as they are pricey.


----------

